# Pins, Glass or both??



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys! You probably have figured out that I am primarily a target shooter by now, But Some of my friends and I are going to our 3D nationals + Provincials in the next 2 weeks.
Typically, For 3D I just use my standard pin sight (fully adjustable for every distance) with all of the stabilizers and whatnot. But I have always wondered what people who shoot with a magnification lens have thougt about it. If you are one of those people (I know you're out there...) that uses a lens for 3D, Please give me some insight on this topic. I greatly appreciate it.
Also, If you use just a lens with no pin, just a dot of some kind, I am interested to hear what you have to say as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I use a Sure-Loc Challenger, 9 inch extension
with a Classic Magnum scope 3x Zeiss Lense w/ .10 up pin


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot a Shibuya Ultima Carbon with Viper 1 3/4” Scope with 6x power.










As you should be able to see the scope has a very clear fibre optic pin in it which makes sighting easy in weird light conditions.
Ive tried shooting ring setups before and just cant do it aswell so I stick with my pins =]


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank for the help guys! greatly appreciated!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i can't say anything from personal experience, but i've talked with one of the top 3D shooters in Alberta a couple of times, and he uses a 0 magnification lens with a pin; or maybe a dot, i can't remember. he said that he had tried using different magnifications on a few occasions, but even at 2X power everything was like an indistinct dark blob. he didn't say if he had played with peeps and clarifiers as well as lenses, though. i'm not sure if that would've made a difference...


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Well ok, I guess I'll just stick with my Up Pin then. Thanks guys!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i can't say anything from personal experience, but i've talked with one of the top 3D shooters in Alberta a couple of times, and he uses a 0 magnification lens with a pin; or maybe a dot, i can't remember. he said that he had tried using different magnifications on a few occasions, but even at 2X power everything was like an indistinct dark blob. he didn't say if he had played with peeps and clarifiers as well as lenses, though. i'm not sure if that would've made a difference...


I have exactly the same problem, its to do with your eyes short/long-sightedness.

positive dioptre lenses magnify things.
negative dioptre lenses shrink things.

someone short sighted cannot see clearly out of positive dioptre lenses, no matter how small the short-sightedness.
eg - my eyes are -0.2 (short sighted) not enough to need glasses, but this means I cannot see clearly through a + dioptre lense.

I tried loads of different ways to correct this; corrective glasses, clarrifier peeps, smaller peeps . . . in the end I just bought a really high quality lense (Ziess or Nikon are very good) and this cleared things up alot.
Although I still see something like this through it :










I think i might have blurred that too much . . .


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

shybuya ultima carbon, specialty archery super D with a 6x lense, pin with a dot behind it


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

master hunter said:


> shybuya ultima carbon, specialty archery super D with a 6x lense, pin with a dot behind it


That's nice. Can you tell me why you use that?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> That's nice. Can you tell me why you use that?


The Super D scope ? it increases arrow clearance at longer ranges (when the scope is lower on the sight rail and so closer to the arrow).


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> That's nice. Can you tell me why you use that?


or do u mean the pin with a dot behind it


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

master hunter said:


> or do u mean the pin with a dot behind it


I just want to know the reason you use that as your setup. what makes you like it?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> I just want to know the reason you use that as your setup. what makes you like it?


i like the dot behind the pin because it it makes the pin more visable


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i have a sure-loc challenger with a 9in bar and a viper scope 4x lense.


----------

